# Some Nib art



## avbill (Jun 7, 2011)

Just had to get into the photoshop again.  Took several weird photos and did some different stokes to them It's a slight  brush stroke mix. 

Enjoy


----------



## arw01 (Jun 7, 2011)

that's a cool "photograph".  How big is the file, and are you selling them or letting us print them locally if we would like to put one on the wall?


----------



## avbill (Jun 8, 2011)

No my creative side can out    The photo is my conservative side  I have another that is posterizatize .(sp)   really  way out in left field.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 8, 2011)

Real good photo. Do you sell these nibs?


----------

